

IBM Watson Acquires AlchemyAPI - pesenti
http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/46205.wss

======
phrixus
to the OP, it seems you cofounded Vivisimo: What were your experiences after
being acquired by IBM?

~~~
pesenti
Overall it was a good experience. Our attrition (already low) didn't increase,
we kept our office and most of our culture, we grew the team and increased our
sales many folds. Now we are part of Watson which is pretty exciting.
Obviously there also downsides related to being in a big company - the biggest
being that you have uber forces beyond your control rocking the big ship.

